# Unknown language: jalif



## aries44

A twelth century German word (Ruttenberg) for cholent is written Jalif.  Any one have any ideas what this word is?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, please give more context. Where is the word from? What is the source? Which word do you mean: Jalif or Ruttenberg? I have difficulties to understand the question.

I do not know both of the words. 

Best regards 
Bernd


----------



## RobertofPoole

aries44 : can you give us the sentence it occurs in , please ? Also , is your source printed in gothic type ? ( I've been wondering if there is a misreading here .)


----------



## aries44

The sentence is in Hebrew.  
The hot yaalif (which had been cooking for 24 hours) was brought around from the central oven to the homes.  The word later used is Cholent or Shalet. 

It is from a book describing the life of the Jews in Ruttenberg in the 12th century.


----------



## Kajjo

The word is not German. It might be _Jiddisch_ or _Hebraic_.

Kajjo


----------



## aries44

It is certainly not Hebraic.

How do you pronounce Gothic words like hlaif?


----------



## Hutschi

I found the following:

The actual German word is _Tscholent_, _Schalet_ or _Chamin_. (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tscholent)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholent



> *Cholent (from Eastern European Yiddish טשאָלנט tsholnt) or shalet (from Western European Yiddish שאלעט shalet), a food of Ashkenazi Jews, is a type of stew (or stewing) that has simmered over a very low flame or inside a slow oven (set to a low-heat temperature) or crock pot for many hours (often up to 24 hours or more) before being served on plates or in bowls on Shabbat (the Jewish Sabbath). The Sephardi Jews' equivalent of cholent is known as chamin ("hot [food]").
> *


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tscholent


----------



## SheilaS

Jalif, in Ghana at least, is a rice dish with the rice boiled in sauce instead of water, or cooked with tomatoes and onions. Sort of like crockpot rice or "rice pot." Often served with goat stew, vegetables, etc.


----------



## berndf

aries44 said:


> The sentence is in Hebrew.


Then please provide the original Hebrew.


----------

